# Engine Removal On 4x4



## 90kingcab (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a 1990 4cyl 4x4. I have everything loose from the motor, I have the motor broke loose from the manual trans, but whenever I go to lift the motor, the oil pan catches on some of the 4x4 components. I was wondering what all had to be taken off in order for the oil pan to clear and get the motor out?


----------



## 90kingcab (Mar 22, 2008)

Or since I have it broke loose from the trans. could I unbolt the driveshafts and move the trans. back so I could pull the motor straight up, that way I wouldn't have to loosen a whole bunch of 4x4 components.


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

90kingcab said:


> I have a 1990 4cyl 4x4. I have everything loose from the motor, I have the motor broke loose from the manual trans, but whenever I go to lift the motor, the oil pan catches on some of the 4x4 components. I was wondering what all had to be taken off in order for the oil pan to clear and get the motor out?


 What components are you getting hung up on?


----------



## 91h22a (Apr 6, 2008)

*Oh yeah these are fun*

Hola...So I too am working on a d21 4wd this weekend. I have the factory manual and it tells me nothing but bad news. (If any have some shortcuts let me know)

It says to remove the transmission...this includes removing the torsion bars and driveshafts or propeller shafts plugging up the holes that leak and hauling that big ol' tranny out. I have been looking for shortcuts but there seem to be none. 

If you attempt to slide the tranny back it hits the crossmember the torsion bars attach to. 
I plan to get the torsion bars and crossmember out of the way and then try to slide the tranny back...hope it works. 

Pain in the you know what!

The big oil pan is what is hitting the front axle isnt it? I am used to working on more _mechanic friendly_ vehicles!!:woowoo:


----------



## 91h22a (Apr 6, 2008)

*For others info*

If anyone is planning on replacing an engine in your 4x4 Nissan Hardbody...Be ready for some work. I have worked for about 6.5 hours and was able to get the engine out of the enginebay! This is not much fun if you are working alone without a lift. 

I currently have two jacks under the tranny (as I dont have a proper tranny jack at home) to stabilize the beast. 

I loosened the torsion bars first by loosening the tension bolts then loosened them from the front arms. Then dropped the crossmember that holds the torsion bars just to be able to scoot the tranny back enough to get the engine up and out of the engine bay. This was all done after I prepared the engine for removal as I am not used to removing or relocating trannys for the sake of engine removal in a 4x4 truck.

Anyone have an questions or comments feel free while this is still fresh in my mind!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i pulled a 4x4 in the jy once..

all i did was remove the oil pan bolts and let the oil pan hang .

then i pulled the engine straight up and out...

it was a wrecked 4 cylinder 4wd ..

if i remember right...


----------



## Nevyn (Jan 22, 2011)

90kingcab said:


> I have a 1990 4cyl 4x4. I have everything loose from the motor, I have the motor broke loose from the manual trans, but whenever I go to lift the motor, the oil pan catches on some of the 4x4 components. I was wondering what all had to be taken off in order for the oil pan to clear and get the motor out?


G'day.....did you have much luck getting the engine out?
I'm having to do this now and am having the same problem :|


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

same problem only i read up the the front differential can be dropped in order to get the engine pulled forward. i think it's four mounts and it drops down.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it has an automatic transmission, then the engine can be pulled straight up, without doing anything with the trans nor the front axle. If it has a manual transmission, then the front axle is typically unbolted and lower to allow the clearance for the oil pan. You'll also need to support the bellhousing with a jack. Reinstalling the engine is a real pain as you have to line-up the input shaft of the trans with the clutch and carefully get the engine and trans together while getting the shaft to engage the splines of the clutch disc and into the hole in the back of the crank. It makes sense to install a new clutch kit at this time while it's apart. Auto tranny models are a lot easier to do!


----------



## Nevyn (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting the diff and front axle to drop....I have the front tail shaft out, the cross member to chassis bolts out, and the 2 front mounting bolts out....its a manual transmission


----------



## Nevyn (Jan 22, 2011)

I got the engine out....but only because I disconnected the gearbox cross member, disconnected the main tailshaft, took out the front tail shaft...then pushed the gearbox back as far as I could.....don't want to have to do it like that again because I'd imagine it won't be easy pulling the box forward enough again....but if I do it before putting the engine back in it may work


----------



## 1988desertrunner (May 13, 2016)

Any help or advice or information on how to remove the engine and transmission for a 1988 nissan desert runner (pickup). Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tiger4life1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm needing to replace my motor on my 95 4x4 and am looking for a replacement. There seems to be a lot of knowledge in this thread so I hope someone can help. Can I use a KA24E from a 4x2 pickup?? Will I have any issues?? Only thing I can think is I'll need to use my oil pan on the replacement motor. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hllstraberc (Dec 14, 2017)

Tiger4life1 yeah you can use that engine. You need to make sure you use the oil pick up tube in the new one too. It’s longer to reach down in the deeper 4x4 pan.


----------

